

Technology enables better User Experiences - ddispaltro
http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2011/12/03/technology-experiences/

======
keeperofdakeys
I've had a similar experience with a Samsung laptop and the consumer
electronics store I bought it through. The touchpad had stopped working, so I
took it to the shop's tech desk. After confirming the touchpad didn't work in
my OS, the consultant used a usb live disc to verify it was definitely the
hardware. Then they shipped it to Samsung, rang me when it came back, and I
received a detailed list of the tests and replacements that occurred.

